# The Host



## TheDeeMan (Jan 27, 2007)

I recently saw some cool pix of an asian horror/scifi film called "The Host" on FI-SCI. It's got SFX from the guys who did LOTR and Sin City that look REALLY cool. And apparently it's causing quite the sensation in europe and asia, even getting an award at Cannes. But I can't find any info on if/when it's coming here to the states. Anybody know anything?

Dee

FI-SCI
fi-sci.com


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 27, 2007)

Says at IMDB that it had a release at the New York Film Festival on 29 September 2006, but that it is due for a limited national release 9 March 2007. Whether this is theatrical, or DVD, I don't know...

Gwoemul (2006)


----------



## Thadlerian (Apr 22, 2007)

Just watched this at a local film festival. I thought it was OK, but very uneven. It veers between various sorts of humour, and then suddenly it wants to be all serious and melodramatic. It's marketed as horror, but it's not very scary. A lot of 'boo!' sequences, but the atmosphere didn't help.


----------



## Munkeygames (May 21, 2007)

watched this the other night and really enjoyed it, dont expect Casablanca or anything but its a fun monster romp. A good taste of films to come out Korea


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah the Host.  The critics went out of their minds for this thing, so I was really amped for it.

That first monster rampage through the park was really amazing, and a lot of fun.  But after that, the pace really slowed and I guess it just didn't want to be the movie that I was looking for i.e. an action-packed creature feature.  There was also a lot of humour that I didn't quite "get", I guess it was lost in translation.  That said, the little girl's family mourning, and everything that happened around that scene was hilariously bizarre and unexpected.  Weird, weird stuff.

Still, I recommend the first 20 minutes or so to everybody.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 31, 2008)

I really enjoyed _The Host_, although I do have to agree it wasn't all the critics made it out to be. It's fun, a bit disjointed, but the acting is good, the spec effects aslo good. It's just fun.


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

good movie


----------

